# How to put a rental car temporarily on my Uber and Lyft accounts?



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

How do I put a rental car temporarily on my Uber and Lyft accounts? My regular car needs some maintenance and I expect it will be in the shop for a few days. For the days my regular car is in the shop, I want to drive a rental car. What is the process and how should I plan this out? Also, any recommendations for a rental car company?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think you can do any rental car you like because you don't have insurance in your name. I would check Enterprise, I thought they had a rental program with Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Can't be done unless your city has a car rental partnership like Denver does with Uber specific use rentals.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

The car rental place won't allow it and Uber probably wouldn't cover you with their insurance if something happened, so this is a way bad idea.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Steve_TX said:


> How do I put a rental car temporarily on my Uber and Lyft accounts? My regular car needs some maintenance and I expect it will be in the shop for a few days. For the days my regular car is in the shop, I want to drive a rental car. What is the process and how should I plan this out? Also, any recommendations for a rental car company?


Did you find anything out? I was in an accident today while drive Lyft (rear ended), and am wondering the same thing. I probably need about a 5 day rental.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

You need to look at your specific city. You can NOT drive a regular rental car for Uber or Lyft. You need to check your city to see if Uber or Lyft have a rental car program. In Phoenix Uber and Lyft have rentals available.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> Did you find anything out? I was in an accident today while drive Lyft (rear ended), and am wondering the same thing. I probably need about a 5 day rental.


Again, the rental car company will NOT let you do this and Lyft is going to require you have your own insurance for this car, which you don't have and can't get.


----------

